# Which type of pigeon should I buy?



## Phoebe (Jan 16, 2011)

I ONLY want a pigeon that will home quite easily but I've looked for homing and racing pigeons are there are none around sussex, UK. *Which pigeons can home other than homing pigeons???*


----------



## Phoebe (Jan 16, 2011)

2 4 6 8 who do we appreciate? They're pigeons, they're cool. Pidge-ins RULE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Phoebe said:


> 2 4 6 8 who do we appreciate? They're pigeons, they're cool. Pidge-ins RULE



so... do you drink?..lol.. no really.. only homers home well, the other breeds that are let out to fly are rollers and tipplers and the other performing breeds.. fancy pigeons can be let out but if they flew too far..they may get lost and bye bye pigeon, so they usually are not let out much..


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Phoebe said:


> 2 4 6 8 who do we appreciate? They're pigeons, they're cool. Pidge-ins RULE


Yea, it would be cool if we had a pro or college team that called themselves the pigeons. We use to have the Baltimore Orioles, & the St.Louis Cardinals, baseball teams. There are also other teams named Hawks, Raptors, Penguins, etc.Why not a team called the pigeons?

I bet PT members could really come up with some innovative yells for a Pigeon team.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Phoebe said:


> I ONLY want a pigeon that will home quite easily but I've looked for homing and racing pigeons are there are none around sussex, UK. *Which pigeons can home other than homing pigeons???*


they should have people there that flyer homers...people fly homer everywhere...


----------

